# Allumer un Emac sans le bouton de coté



## Larswool (2 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous, 
 Je me demandais si il était possible d'allumer un emac par le clavier sans utiliser le bouton d'allumage sur le coté. Dans une manip , un des cables qui reliaient le bouton à l'emac s'est coupé donc pour faire le test de redémaarage et vérifier que c'est bien ça qui bloque ( ca m'éviterait le SAV ^^ ) je voudrais démarrer du clavier ou même autrement.

 Merci bien , Lars


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2004)

non désolé pas de boutons sur les claviers pour l'emac


----------

